# 720 Truck in Twin Cities



## MN Arctic (Mar 5, 2010)

Was looking to post in classifieds but could not find the option.

I have a running 1985 4x4 720 King cab that is rusty. New alternator, master cylinder, & battery. Starts and runs but does not idle after choke comes off(assuming vacuum issue). Looking to sell this truck. Anyone?

I have pics.

[email protected]


----------



## Okiefromwatonga (Dec 9, 2010)

*still got it?*

I was wondering if you had the truck still and if so where is it located and how much do you want for it?


----------

